# Lange Bikehose



## Matze_E. (13. September 2005)

Moinsen,

da die Tage jetzt massiv kürzer und kälter werden, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer langen Bikehose. Da ich die engen Hosen nicht so mag, sollte sie auf jeden Fall weiter geschnitten sein. Irgendein Zip-Off Modell wäre optimal, da man sie im Sommer auch als Bikeshorts tragen kann. Es gab da mal eine schöne Hose von Scott, die in diesem Jahr leider nicht mehr im Programm ist. 
Hat vielleicht jemand ne Ahnung, welcher Hersteller so eine Hose im Programm hat?

Grüße
Matze E.


----------



## ph!L (14. September 2005)

hätte da vielleicht was gebrauchtes für dich :









klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze_E. (16. September 2005)

@ph!L
Danke für das Angebot. Sagt mir aber irgendwie nicht so zu.

Matze E.


----------



## Dirk-1980 (16. September 2005)

HI 

Ich fahre ne Dainese AXIS PANTS 05 und ne Spezialezid Enduro und muß sagen beides super Hosen.Aber die Dainese ist einfach die bessere von der Atmungsaktivät.

              Gruß Dirk


----------



## Nicky39 (16. September 2005)

Es gibt das Rev Pant vom Troy Lee Designs, es hat ein zip-off, und seiten taschen,

https://ssl.kundenserver.de/s121809...ta/article_images/05Rev_pants_blue-red-gr.jpg


----------



## ewoq (16. September 2005)

http://shop.foxracing.com/ecomm/Pro...e=Pants&proNumber=26046&imgName=26046206F.jpg

fox huck pant, sehr schönes teil hab ich selbst.


----------



## Beckinio (20. September 2005)

Hi....sieht ja echt gut aus. Wo hast Du denn die Dainese AXIS PANTS 05 her und wie teuer war die Hose. Danke....


----------



## VotecArni (23. Oktober 2005)

Beckinio schrieb:
			
		

> Hi....sieht ja echt gut aus. Wo hast Du denn die Dainese AXIS PANTS 05 her und wie teuer war die Hose. Danke....




Falls du immer noch suchen solltest -  
Habe mir die AXIS Pant bei Hibike bestellt in L bei 180cm Größe
Ist gur durchdacht und Top Verarbeitung


----------



## [ApeX] (24. Oktober 2005)

Kann mann mit so einer Hose auch gut Biken? Oder ist die mehr für
Moto Cross

http://www3.hibike.de/image/product/HOL/HOL_Fx4180-sw-il.jpg


----------



## noFlooder (28. Oktober 2005)

Sehr guter Thread, ich hoffe ich darf ihn mal missbrauchen.

Ich such so ne ähnliche Hose. Nur wäre es gut wenn sie nen Sitzpolster hätte, Sommer/Wintertauglich mit ZipOff oder sowas und auch für gewichtige Leute anziehbar sind.

Preis spielt mal keine Rolle, aber je billiger desto besser für den Geldbeutel


----------



## [email protected] (17. November 2005)

Rad Regenhose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## varadero (18. November 2005)

Hallo!

Schau mal hier und hier.

Zum Preis der Dainese Axis Pants: ich hab meine für 100 in einem Dainese Pro Shop gekauft (erster Shop auf Liste).
Und meine Dainese Terra Pants auch für ca. 100 bei Stadler.

Varadero


----------



## tobi-wan-kenobi (9. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
das Thema will ich doch noch mal in diesem Winter ansprechen.
Ich such auch nach einer langen, nicht eng anliegenden, Hose. Die enge-lange kann man dann ja noch drunter anziehen wenns arg kalt wird.
Ich dachte an die Fox Huck oder Kona Primo Cargo. 
Was meint ihr? Gibts Erfahrungen zu den Hosen? Da meine Knie öfters jammern, wär es interessant zu wissen wir warm die Hosen dort sind?


----------



## tobi-wan-kenobi (9. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
das Thema will ich doch noch mal in diesem Winter ansprechen.
Ich such auch nach einer langen, nicht eng anliegenden, Hose. Die enge-lange kann man dann ja noch drunter anziehen wenns arg kalt wird.
Ich dachte an die Fox Huck oder Kona Primo Cargo. 
Was meint ihr? Gibts Erfahrungen zu den Hosen? Da meine Knie öfters jammern, wär es interessant zu wissen wir warm die Hosen dort sind?


----------



## speedy_j (9. Oktober 2006)

die huck pant von fox kann ich empfehlen. meine von 2004 ist sehr gut verarbeitet und hat auch schon eine menge stürze mitgemacht. die meisten stürze gingen unbeschadet für die hose aus, aber eine zwei oder drei flicken musste ich nun doch mal mit aufsetzen.

bis ca. 0° sollte man kann keine problem wegen der kälte bekommen. wenn es dann trotzdem drunter geht, dann hilft eine gute lange thermo unterhose und dann kann man noch bis ca. -10° fahren. meinstens machen eher die füße vor kälte schlapp, als das du die kälte an den beinen spürst.


----------



## fox-racing (10. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

FOX kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Zum zippen gibt es auch noch die Short Cut Racepant, allerdings ohne Einsatz. 

Ride FOX


----------



## tobi-wan-kenobi (10. Oktober 2006)

Ah super, danke schon mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micher (10. Oktober 2006)

tobi-wan-kenobi schrieb:


> Hi,
> das Thema will ich doch noch mal in diesem Winter ansprechen.
> Ich such auch nach einer langen, nicht eng anliegenden, Hose. Die enge-lange kann man dann ja noch drunter anziehen wenns arg kalt wird.
> Ich dachte an die Fox Huck oder Kona Primo Cargo.
> Was meint ihr? Gibts Erfahrungen zu den Hosen? Da meine Knie öfters jammern, wär es interessant zu wissen wir warm die Hosen dort sind?



meine Erfahrung mit der Huck ist, dass die wirklich extrem atmungsUNaktiv ist.
gerade im winter unangenehm, wenn man mit enger radhose drunter fährt und die nach ner halben stunde klatschnass ist.

meine Empfehlung deshalb die Gore Windstopper Profi 2 Hose. Zwar bisschen teurer. lohnt aber


----------



## MaikB (12. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe die Fox Huck und kann Michers Urteil voll zustimmen.
Atmungsaktivität gleich Null. Nach längerer Fahrt bin ich klatschnass und der Schweiß läuft in die Schuhe. Die Huck ist einfach nur eine gut aussehende Gummihose.
Fürn Fuffi könnt Ihr meine kaufen 
Gruß Maik.


----------



## tobi-wan-kenobi (12. Oktober 2006)

Hört sich ja nich so schön an.
Über die Kona Primo Cargo hat wohl keiner was zu berichten. Ich glaub ich bestelle erst mal beide, mal schauen und eine wieder zurück.


----------



## E36/8 (12. Oktober 2006)

Servus!
Hab die gleiche Dainese-Hose wie Dirk-1980 in Schwarz-dunkelgrau, allerdings mit "nichtabzippbaren" Beinen.
Hatte sie am Dienstag zum ersten mal seit langem wieder an und muß sagen sie ist ihr Geld echt wert. Die "normale" Bikehort die integriert ist hat herausnehmbare Oberschenkelpolster (Dicke ca 0,5cm) aus Neopren oder irgendwas in der Richtung und kann mit 4 Drückknöpfen von der Hose gelöst werden.
Wenn ich enge Radlerhosen im Schrank hätte könnte ich also auch diese drunterziehen während die Dainese Innenhose in der Wäsche oder beim trocknen ist.

Hab was das Tragen angeht allerdings keinen Vergleich. Die Scott hab auch ich schon öfter im Laden gesehen und sie hat mir einfach nicht gefallen.


----------



## hamsteralex (15. Oktober 2006)

So...und ich würde eine lange Hose suchen, die wind-, wasserdicht und atmungsaktiv ist...sie soll locker sitzen...also nicht nach Radhose aussehen und am Besten wäre es wenn sie aus Softshell-Material wäre...

Ach ja...und sie sollte nicht über 200 Euro kosten...

Hardshells gibts ja wie Sand am Meer...aber ich hasse diese Überziehosen...es sind mir einfach zu viele Klamotten übereinander...

Hat da jemand einen Tip für mich?


----------



## Spezialisiert (15. Oktober 2006)

hamsteralex schrieb:


> Hat da jemand einen Tip für mich?



Im Bergsportbereich gibt's 'ne ganze Reihe "richtiger" Softshell-Jacken und -Hosen, beispielsweise die Hose "Gamma MX" von Arc'teryx. Ich selbst habe die entsprechende Jacke, die ist nicht ohne Grund seit drei Jahren die Referenz bei Softshell-Jacken und trägt sich sehr angenehm von 0 Grad bis ca. 20 Grad. Selbst Dauerregen hält sie ca. 2 Std. gut ab...

Das verwendete Powershield-Material ist mit 98% nicht ganz winddicht und damit *viel* atmungsaktiver als die ganzen "Windstopper"-ähnlichen Sachen. Eine Softshell im eigentlichen Sinn ist eben weder 100% wind- noch 100% wasserdicht, insofern ist das ganze "Windstopper Softshell"-Zeugs eine Irreführung, außerdem schnell zu warm.

Die Gamma MX dürfte allerdings den 200-Euro-Rahmen sprengen...


----------



## hamsteralex (15. Oktober 2006)

Spezialisiert schrieb:


> Die Gamma MX dürfte allerdings den 200-Euro-Rahmen sprengen...



Ja...Arc' teryx...sprengt diesen Rahmen gewaltig...egal wo...

Mein Problem ist eben das eben die Softshell-Hosen die ich gefunden habe alle die 200er Marke sprengen...und mein Gedanke war eben der, dass evtl. hier im Forum einer eine Hose kennt die meine Bedingungen erfüllt...naja..vielleicht wirds ja noch was...

Aber trotzdem vielen Dank für die Antwort!!!


----------



## Spezialisiert (15. Oktober 2006)

hamsteralex schrieb:


> Ja...Arc' teryx...sprengt diesen Rahmen gewaltig...egal wo...



Bei Google wird man ja immer fündig: Hier gibts eine kleine Auswahl an Softshell-Bekleidung, sogar mit Hosen im gewünschten Preisrahmen. Vielleicht nicht ganz aktuell, aber immerhin ein Ansatz, welche Marken was bieten... 

http://www.bergundsteigen.at/file.php/archiv/2003/1/54-60 (soft shell).pdf

http://www.klettern.de/fm/1501/0307_alpinhosen.pdf


----------

